# I need to take him off Canidae



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

I never realized how many people had issues with the new Canidae ALS formula. I don't blame all of Beau's recent digestive problems only on the food. I can say he has had the worst gas ever since the formula switch and is not as enthusiastic about eating as he used to be. I want to find a food in the same price range from a company that gets there ingredients from US (or decent sources) definately nothing from China. From reading many, many threads here I have narrowed it down to, well, a lot  I still need to look into cost. How do these sound?

Wellness Core
Healthwise
California Naturals
Natural Balance
Nature Variety
Innova
Blue Buffalo


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Add Fromm to your list too. You can read about it here: www.frommfamily.com Innova is great too.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Add Fromm to your list too. You can read about it here: www.frommfamily.com Innova is great too.



Thanks! I added it to the list


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine had trouble with the new Canidae, so I switched to Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish. They have done very well on the NB. Coats looks better, Lilah doesn't need her anal glands expressed anymore, they like the food too. I did have to cut their portions back because they started gaining weight.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

You've listed a lot of good foods. You say you don't want ingredients from China; so here is my input:

Healthwise, California Natural, and Innova are all made by the Natura Pet Food Co. Earlier this year they put out a press release saying none of their ingredients come from China (that includes vitamins which is pretty hard to find from any other source).

Nature's Variety does source at least some of their duck and rabbit from China and it is a very expensive food.

Hope this helps in your decision-making process.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

All those are great foods IMO. I have only personally used Innova out of that list (and Nature's Variety, but we used the raw patties, not the kibble line) and if my dog didn't have allergies like he did, would have stayed on the Innova. IMO Natura brand foods (Innova, Calif Natural, EVO) are all awesome, and I was very happy with the service I got from that company.

Honestly, if I were you, I'd check out the local stores near you and see what brands they carry. It's always best to find a food that you can easily find nearby.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito had a ton of issues with Canidae as well.

We are on the Natural Balance venison and sweet potato. He does fantastic on it. I'd love to feed raw but don't have the resources right now.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Both of our boys were on Canidae until they switched formulas. Hot spot issues and loose stool. Switched to Natural Balance Ultra Premium and they are both doing very good on it.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I'm giving my dog Nature's Variety Prairie, Venison and Millet as treats (cuz it's expensive and we were given a free bag of it). He absolutely loves the stuff. I can't attest to how it may affect a dog with digestive issues since Caleb does well with pretty much anything. But he just loves the flavor.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

You may want to consider Eagle Pack too. I haven't tried it but I've heard from others it's good. I've had personal experience with Core, California Natural and Natural Balance...all good.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

We feed Califoria Natural Chicken and Rice. I want to up their protien a bit so we are slowly introducing Taste of the Wild Bison and Venison. They love both of them and seem to be doing well.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I have previously used Nature's Variety and California Natural and have just recently switched to Healthwise. I can say without a doubt these a very high quality foods. They all offer different things though. California Natural has a VERY limited ingredient list and has lower protein, Healthwise also has a pretty limited ingredient list but higher protein and fat levels, which work for me since Tysen needs higher fat/protein levels but also a limited ingredient list due to food sensitivities. 

Nature's Variety is also a very high quality food made by a great company. Nature's Variety offers kibble, grain free kibble, canned food, and raw food of many different varieties.

Healthwise, California Natural, Innova, and EVO are all made by the same company and a great company at that. Healthwise is harder to find, but is the perfect food (so far) for my dogs.

If you have any questions about these foods specifically feel free to PM me as the doggie daycare I work for sells them.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

These are all great suggestions! Thank you! My vet also suggested a food with a high fiber content might help with the mushy poop. Has anyone's vet suggested that and have you tried it? What can I add to the food to add fiber? My vet is a big Science Diet fan - I won't feed him that.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Goldbeau said:


> What can I add to the food to add fiber?



Canned pumpkin! Doggies love it


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I just switched apple to the BLUE puppy - she loves it so far....switched from iams large breed puppy. 

hope you find one that you are happy with and one that agrees with your pup.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

You're not alone on this one. We switched off of Canidae when they changed their formula too. Too many coat and ear issues. I fed a grain free for about two months and it was definitely better but still not the same. I actually just started feeding a new food that's comparable to the orig Canidae (even better IMHO). Timberwolf makes it if you're interested. I'm hoping it works for us, and good luck to you.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

bwoz said:


> You're not alone on this one. We switched off of Canidae when they changed their formula too. Too many coat and ear issues. I fed a grain free for about two months and it was definitely better but still not the same. I actually just started feeding a new food that's comparable to the orig Canidae (even better IMHO). Timberwolf makes it if you're interested. I'm hoping it works for us, and good luck to you.



Thanks! What is the name of the food you are trying by Timberwolf?

I will also try adding some pumpkin. I did try it once, but he had such an upset stomach at the time it's worth a try again.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

We've had great success with Natural Balance, but I alternate with Taste of the Wildn Pacific Stream, simply for variety. My granddog (golden pup about to turn two) has a sensitive tummy and poop issues; the only food that keeps his stool firm is Natural Balance Venison and sweet potato.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Natural Balance also makes a line of allergy formulas...limited ingredients. Good stuff.

Eagle Pack is excellent too, but only the Eagle Pack Holistic versions.

We use Taste of the Wild, yet had some issues with ear infections popping up after many years of none at all. The Bison/Venison (Wild Prairie) seemed to be the culprit. MOST did well on the Wild Prairie, but some didn't.

My Holistic Vet says it's because Bison is a "hot" food. Whatever that means. :lol:

We still use TOTW...and the dogs are all doing well on it. We just have to make sure that some don't get the Wild Prairie version. They do fine on the Fish or Duck versions. The rest of the pack is good on any flavor...even the Bison.

I really miss the old Canidae formula tho. It was excellent.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> My Holistic Vet says it's because Bison is a "hot" food. Whatever that means. :lol:



The owner of this holistic petstore I went to once said the same thing! LOL Except she used beef as the "hot" food example. I don't really know what she was talking about either lol


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

MyBentley said:


> You've listed a lot of good foods. You say you don't want ingredients from China; so here is my input:
> 
> Healthwise, California Natural, and Innova are all made by the Natura Pet Food Co. Earlier this year they put out a press release saying none of their ingredients come from China (that includes vitamins which is pretty hard to find from any other source).
> 
> ...


I'm looking at Healthwise, is this new? I am looking for a food for a very sensitive stomach.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

bwoz said:


> You're not alone on this one. We switched off of Canidae when they changed their formula too. Too many coat and ear issues. I fed a grain free for about two months and it was definitely better but still not the same. I actually just started feeding a new food that's comparable to the orig Canidae (even better IMHO). Timberwolf makes it if you're interested. I'm hoping it works for us, and good luck to you.


Barb, is this what you are using? http://www.timberwolforganics.com/Pet-Foods/Gaea-All-Life-Stages
I am using this right now also and really like it and the dogs like it also.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Goldbeau said:


> I never realized how many people had issues with the new Canidae ALS formula. I don't blame all of Beau's recent digestive problems only on the food. I can say he has had the worst gas ever since the formula switch and is not as enthusiastic about eating as he used to be. I want to find a food in the same price range from a company that gets there ingredients from US (or decent sources) definately nothing from China. From reading many, many threads here I have narrowed it down to, well, a lot  *I still need to look into cost.* How do these sound?
> 
> Wellness Core
> Healthwise
> ...


You will find they are the most expensive brands out there, but most here consider them the best. I can't afford the best.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Goldbeau said:


> Thanks! What is the name of the food you are trying by Timberwolf?
> 
> I will also try adding some pumpkin. I did try it once, but he had such an upset stomach at the time it's worth a try again.


 
It's called Gaea, here's the link
http://www.timberwolforganics.com/Pet-Foods/Gaea-All-Life-Stages
I just got my bag in and Banner tore into it with nothing else mixed in. He hasn't done that since I had to change foods. I know not every dog can eat the same food, but good luck to you if you decide to try it. If it works for us, my local feed store is a Timberwolf distributer and they said they could get it for me if I didn't want to order online. It's still a great price if I have to pay shipping compared to what I was paying for a grain free that I was using . I didn't realize how expensive and how many choices were out there until all these food changes started happening! Good luck to you and your pup.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Barb, is this what you are using? http://www.timberwolforganics.com/Pet-Foods/Gaea-All-Life-Stages
> I am using this right now also and really like it and the dogs like it also.


Yes that's it. So far so good. I love that they use Salmon meal as the fish protien. I'm glad your pups are liking it too, we can compare notes!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

> I'm looking at Healthwise, is this new? I am looking for a food for a very sensitive stomach.


Healthwise is a part of the Natura line (Healthwise, California Natural, Innova, EVO) and has been around for a while. It's the least expensive of their lineup. I haven't used it, but have used CN and EVO and feel good about the company in general. The Healthwise might work for your dog. It's one protein and not too many different carbs - in other words - not one of the "kitchen sink" formulas


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

> You will find they are the most expensive brands out there, but most here consider them the best. I can't afford the best.


Not really. While not the least expensive on the market, there is quite a variation among the brands the OP listed. For example, you can buy Healthwise Chicken and Oatmeal 35 lb. bag for $43.00 compared to a costlier option like the Nature's Variety Instinct Chicken 25 lb. bag for $45.00

There are less expensive than she listed, like Kirkland, and more expensive like Orijen.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

msdogs1976 said:


> You will find they are the most expensive brands out there, but most here consider them the best. I can't afford the best.



Cost is definitely a factor for me too. After looking into some of these foods it looks like Healthwise might be possible if I can find it for the price I saw online and if I can find a pet store that sells it by me. I am afraid that several of these foods are going to be too expensive. The only thing that bothers me about Healthwise is that at dogfoodanalysis.com it says it does not have a good meat content. It is also rated 3 star versus 4 star for the Canidae. Guess it doesn't matter how many stars it has if it doesn't agree with your dog though. I am going to look today.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I was feeding Nature's Variety which my boys love and did so well on. Then when the cost went WAY up I researched and switched to natural Balance Fish and Sweet potato.
About a month later Gunner started losing hair like crazy and has lost tons of weight. I immediately put him back on Nature's Variety Salmon and he is getting his soft coat back and gaining weight little by little. Betty found Sit Stay .com for me where I can get NV much cheaper (and NV and SS are both here in Lincoln!)

I understand the worry over food costs but I am willing to give up things for my baby's health. It was so scary!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Goldbeau said:


> Cost is definitely a factor for me too. After looking into some of these foods it looks like Healthwise might be possible if I can find it for the price I saw online and if I can find a pet store that sells it by me. I am afraid that several of these foods are going to be too expensive. The only thing that bothers me about Healthwise is that at dogfoodanalysis.com it says it does not have a good meat content. It is also rated 3 star versus 4 star for the Canidae. Guess it doesn't matter how many stars it has if it doesn't agree with your dog though. I am going to look today.


Dogfoodanaylsis does say that because there is only 1 main meat ingredient. However, after speaking with the makers there is quite a bit of that 1 meat ingredient in the food. The chicken makes up at least 80% of the protein content within the food.

It also has to have only 1 meat ingredient because it is also slightly geared towards dogs who have allergies and sensitivities. 

I have previously tried Nature's Variety (caused sensitivities) and California Natural (not enough protein) and have recently switched to Healthwise lamb. As of now, I love this food. Hopefully it will continue to work well in the long term.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

skeller said:


> I'm looking at Healthwise, is this new? I am looking for a food for a very sensitive stomach.


Healthwise, like mentioned before, is part of the Naturapet product line. California Natural has the simplest ingredient list out of this line, but doesn't have enough protein in my opinion. Healthwise also has a fairly limited ingredient list, but has a higher protein and fat content. I've just recently switched to it and so far I love it.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Bock's explanation is a good one IMO. I was in a similar situation a while back. One of my dogs did well on Nature's Variety Instinct and one not as well. For that price, you'd want them both to be doing great. I like the simplicity of the California Natural formulas, but my dogs do better with more protein and fat. So, at the moment, they're eating a 50/50 ratio of CN Chicken and Rice and EVO. I'm tempted now to think of Healthwise for in the future after reading Bock's positive experience with it. Don't know why I didn't think of it before.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, Healthwise would be great if I could find it ( I know I was warned it was hard to find) LOL! I checked with Petco, Pet Supplies Plus and Petsmart as well as two small local pet stores and none of them carry Healthwise  So......I'm going to keep looking at the list.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Goldbeau said:


> Well, Healthwise would be great if I could find it ( I know I was warned it was hard to find) LOL! I checked with Petco, Pet Supplies Plus and Petsmart as well as two small local pet stores and none of them carry Healthwise  So......I'm going to keep looking at the list.



Petco & Petsmart do not carry the Natura lines of foods. You generally have to go to a "holistic" petstore to buy those types of foods. Here is the store locator for Natura foods.. then you can call each store near you and see which particular lines they carry (Healthwise, EVO, Innova, etc)

http://www.naturapet.com/where-to-buy/


Also, most of the dog food brands you listed have a store locator on their website!


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Petco & Petsmart do not carry the Natura lines of foods. You generally have to go to a "holistic" petstore to buy those types of foods. Here is the store locator for Natura foods.. then you can call each store near you and see which particular lines they carry (Healthwise, EVO, Innova, etc)
> 
> http://www.naturapet.com/where-to-buy/
> 
> ...


Excellent!! I will check this out. Thank you!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Bock said:


> Dogfoodanaylsis does say that because there is only 1 main meat ingredient. However, after speaking with the makers there is quite a bit of that 1 meat ingredient in the food. The chicken makes up at least 80% of the protein content within the food.
> 
> It also has to have only 1 meat ingredient because it is also slightly geared towards dogs who have allergies and sensitivities.


Bock is absolutely correct. I too have been reseraching foods for a switch from Canidae and am really impressed with Naturapet's quality control in their ingredients and manufacturing. As Bock stated, they guarantee at least 80% of their protein is derived from meat sources (so while most CN & HW formulas may contain single meat sources, even the DFA lady can still be "reasonably assured they contain an acceptable meat content"  ). Also, not all CN formulas are lower in protein - a detailed nutrient analysis from the company has the CN Chicken & Rice coming in at almost 26% (as fed) crude protein with a corresponding fat content of only ~11.5%. However, their Lamb, Herring and Weight Control formulas are all in the lower 20%s for protein, yet that may be ideal for some dogs and any Naturapet product is worth trying. Happy food-hunting!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

If I were feeding kibble and my dog's had no dietary restrictions due to allergies, I would be looking at a Natura brand food.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Garfield said:


> Bock is absolutely correct. I too have been reseraching foods for a switch from Canidae and am really impressed with Naturapet's quality control in their ingredients and manufacturing. As Bock stated, they guarantee at least 80% of their protein is derived from meat sources (so while most CN & HW formulas may contain single meat sources, even the DFA lady can still be "reasonably assured they contain an acceptable meat content"  ). Also, not all CN formulas are lower in protein - a detailed nutrient analysis from the company has the CN Chicken & Rice coming in at almost 26% (as fed) crude protein with a corresponding fat content of only ~11.5%. However, their Lamb, Herring and Weight Control formulas are all in the lower 20%s for protein, yet that may be ideal for some dogs and any Naturapet product is worth trying. Happy food-hunting!



See that is what confused me. Several people have said California Natural is too low in protein. The "guaranteed analysis" for their chicken in rice on the website says 21% and I agree that is too low. However the "nutrient analyisis says 25.8% - which I would be fine with. Not sure which to go by?


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Goldbeau said:


> See that is what confused me. Several people have said California Natural is too low in protein. The "guaranteed analysis" for their chicken in rice on the website says 21% and I agree that is too low. However the "nutrient analyisis says 25.8% - which I would be fine with. Not sure which to go by?


I believe the "guaranteed analysis" lists the minimum (and sometimes maximum) of the crude protein, crude fat, fiber, etc. In other words, it's guaranteed.

The "nutritional analysis" is the actual percentages taken from multiple samples of the kibble. The values will be equal to or more than the guaranteed analysis.

A published article from AVMA on Feb. 1, 2009 talks about a study where it was concluded that the nutrient analysis of crude protein is typically 1.5% more than the GA; and the crude fat is typically 1.% more.

Not sure if that helps to clarify it more or not.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

MyBentley said:


> I believe the "guaranteed analysis" lists the minimum (and sometimes maximum) of the crude protein, crude fat, fiber, etc. In other words, it's guaranteed.
> 
> The "nutritional analysis" is the actual percentages taken from multiple samples of the kibble. The values will be equal to or more than the guaranteed analysis.
> 
> ...


That makes sense, thank you. I'm not so sure why there is such a big difference between the NA and GA in this food. I can see 1.5%, but this is quite a bit more. 

I think I may be analyzing this too much. Wonder if others struggle this much about picking a dog food!! LOL!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Goldbeau said:


> That makes sense, thank you. I'm not so sure why there is such a big difference between the NA and GA in this food. I can see 1.5%, but this is quite a bit more.
> 
> I think I may be analyzing this too much. Wonder if others struggle this much about picking a dog food!! LOL!


I know what you mean about "analyzing" foods so much. I first started getting interested in nutrition when a past dog of ours got lymphoma at an early age. I started rethinking food, vaccinations schedules, toxic products, etc. I don't obsess over it, but I like to think I'm doing all I can to put the odds in our favor. Of course, genetics and bad luck of the draw can always raise its ugly head. Mostly, I just want to see our dogs thrive.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

MyBentley said:


> I know what you mean about "analyzing" foods so much. I first started getting interested in nutrition when a past dog of ours got lymphoma at an early age. I started rethinking food, vaccinations schedules, toxic products, etc. I don't obsess over it, but I like to think I'm doing all I can to put the odds in our favor. Of course, genetics and bad luck of the draw can always raise its ugly head. Mostly, I just want to see our dogs thrive.



I completely understand. Even though Beau is only one we have had a lot of health issues with him. I want to give him the best chance I can to do well. My husband thinks I'm spending way too much time looking into this, but hey it's my time


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Goldbeau said:


> That makes sense, thank you. I'm not so sure why there is such a big difference between the NA and GA in this food. I can see 1.5%, but this is quite a bit more.
> 
> *I think I may be analyzing this too much. Wonder if others struggle this much about picking a dog food!! LOL!*


I'm a member of this club! It's just hard for me to settle on an OK food when I know how good Banner's coat and skin used to be. And it's honestly less of a pain for me too with the extra shedding and vacuuming. After Canidae switched I read sooooo much and learned way more than I thought I ever would about dog nutrition. But I'm glad I did and I think it's great that more people are concerned with what they're feeding themselves and their dogs. These days, you kind of have to overanalyze sometimes!


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

What about what the canine was designed to eat.....Raw Meat 
My dog get "Prey Model" or Frakenprey
Parts of whole animals
They are healthy,happy,active working dogs
I use to feed Canidae and am very happy i switched to raw and so are my dogs


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

BeckyB said:


> What about what the canine was designed to eat.....Raw Meat
> My dog get "Prey Model" or Frakenprey
> Parts of whole animals
> They are healthy,happy,active working dogs
> I use to feed Canidae and am very happy i switched to raw and so are my dogs



Raw would not be practical for me right now, but I do think it is the best way to go if you can do it.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried Wellness Super 5 Mix???


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Goldbeau said:


> Has anyone tried Wellness Super 5 Mix???


I haven't but it looks like a good quality food. I think the trick is finding what works for your individual dog. Look for some brands in your price range and then compare the ones you'd like to try. My only advice is try to find a good amount of a named meat source(s) in the first few ingredients before the first named fat source. Good luck!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Goldbeau said:


> Has anyone tried Wellness Super 5 Mix???


I'd recommend their Large Breed formulas as their other Super5 mixes have more fillers/possible allergens (i.e. rice bran & rye flour), less protein and none of the joint supplementation (yet cost the same). The LB formulas look like quality foods and Wellness has a good reputation (in regards pricing, the Wellness formulas are somewhat more costly than Canidae & Healthwise, but on-par with Innova). Here's the links:

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog_wellness_dry_super5mix_puppy_health.html

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog_wellness_dry_super5mix_adult_health.html


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Goldbeau said:


> That makes sense, thank you. I'm not so sure why there is such a big difference between the NA and GA in this food. I can see 1.5%, but this is quite a bit more.
> 
> I think I may be analyzing this too much. Wonder if others struggle this much about picking a dog food!! LOL!


Trust me, you'll never walk alone! lol The CN does seem to have a rather large discrepancy between their GA and NAs my local pet food lady says that NP is aiming to reduce the rice in their CN formulas, so maybe, if this is true, that will bring those two figures closer together. One other thing to note in that regard is that some Natura lines currently contain rather low amounts of fiber (some formulas, such as the CN AC&R, contain as little as >1% -the norm is usually 3-5%). Innova fiber tends to run on the lower side as well (~2%), while Healthwise seems in the more standard range. Just one more thing to think about.:bowl:


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, after much consideration and lots and lots and lots of time on the computer and most importantly help from all of you, I have decided to put Beau on California Natural chicken and rice. With his current digestive issues I want to put him on something with limited ingredients for now. If he adjusts well to this I would like to still try to find another food that has a higher protein and fiber %. It seemed almost impossible (if not impossible) to find a food with everything I wanted. I didn't want a company that used any ingredients from China, something with reasonable protein, fiber, calories in the 400/per cup range, a few different meat sources, probiotic, glucosamine, available in my area and good reviews from dogfoodanalysis.com. and a reasonable price range. Wish I could say I am totally satisfied with my choice! I am very curious to see how Beau reacts to this new diet with limited ingredients. 

He was so funny with his new food. When I opened the bag of CN I gave him one kibble. He took it, spit it out, looked at it on the floor with his head tilted to the side and ears up, sniffed it, then gobbled it up and begged for more.  

Thank you to everyone on this thread. I can't tell you all how much I have appreciated your advice and comments!!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Goodluck. Remember, if he doesn't like the chicken, there is also a lamb and a herring version available!


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Bock said:


> Goodluck. Remember, if he doesn't like the chicken, there is also a lamb and a herring version available!



I will definitely keep that in mind!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I still struggle with this decision. Comet and Dakota both were on California Natural for 6 years, and it cleared every allergy and ear issue (particularly Dakota's) we had.

Gilmour has thrown me a curve-ball. He does not like CN one bit. Don't know why, he just doesn't. Maybe he doesn't like Lamb, but the Chicken is impossible to find around here.

He's currently on Castor & Pollux as that is what the breeder uses. I have some minor concerns about it (although the percentage is low, it does have Beet Pulp and Brewers Rice in it) so I'm going to step up to Innova Evo Red Meat when he hits 9 months to 12 months old. I have yet to hear a bad thing about Innova foods (they make CN).

Sadly, there is no Puppy version of Evo, and I think the protein content is too high (42%) for a Puppy, so we have to wait a bit.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I still struggle with this decision. Comet and Dakota both were on California Natural for 6 years, and it cleared every allergy and ear issue (particularly Dakota's) we had.
> 
> Gilmour has thrown me a curve-ball. He does not like CN one bit. Don't know why, he just doesn't. Maybe he doesn't like Lamb, but the Chicken is impossible to find around here.
> 
> ...



It seems like a lot of us struggle with this. I think its a great thing that people are taking the time to educate themselves about dog food and see that there really are some major differences in brands. Too bad we can't market our own Golden Retriever dog food. It would be perfect!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I still struggle with this decision. Comet and Dakota both were on California Natural for 6 years, and it cleared every allergy and ear issue (particularly Dakota's) we had.
> 
> Gilmour has thrown me a curve-ball. He does not like CN one bit. Don't know why, he just doesn't. Maybe he doesn't like Lamb, but the Chicken is impossible to find around here.
> 
> ...


If you can find it, I would recommend trying Healthwise. It also has a limited ingredient list (not as limited as CN, but still) and higher protein. They have a lamb and chicken formula and is made by Natura Pet.


----------

